
Intel's first graphics card prototype shows off 1.5B transistors - arunbahl
https://www.techradar.com/news/intels-first-graphics-card-prototype-shows-off-15-billion-transistors
======
kristianp
The referenced original article is quite detailed, but in Japanese.:
[https://pc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/column/kaigai/1107078.ht...](https://pc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/column/kaigai/1107078.html)

